# September Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Our August winner KALHAYD has chosen a fun theme for September: Scrub-A-Dub Golden :dblthumb2*
It can be any picture of your Golden(s) getting a bath

Anyone can share a picture and we love to see them all. 
As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and only one entry per member. 
Entries will be accepted until Saturday, September 24th.

Thanks to Kalhayd for this example of Scrub-A-Dub Golden!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Kalhayd, great theme, looking forward to the entries.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats Kalhayd! I feel like you could win with just that picture of Dory. SOO cute!!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota in the tub.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cute pics! Hmmmm, I see a bubble bath in Honey's future


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Rob- Dakota's eyes are so inviting! 


Looking forward to seeing many more bathing beauties!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great timing! My summer-stinky girl is getting a bath this afternoon after one last summer trip to the dock diving pool! Between the lake and various ponds and the pool, she can use a bit of freshening up! :yuck: Shala usually smells so sweet. I always know it's the end of a good summer when she starts getting a bit smelly.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogans " I do not need a bath" eyes........ :smile2:


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh, those snow faces melt me!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's Luna a few months ago at my local pet store's "self bath" station. BTW best thing ever, their soap, their water, their blow dryer & THEIR MESS !!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Great timing! My summer-stinky girl is getting a bath this afternoon after one last summer trip to the dock diving pool! Between the lake and various ponds and the pool, she can use a bit of freshening up! :yuck: Shala usually smells so sweet. I always know it's the end of a good summer when she starts getting a bit smelly.


Aaaand.... I totally forgot to take a picture. We did an outside bath because it felt like 38 degrees here today (about 100 F) and it was so nice! No soggy bathroom to clean up, and so much easier on the back! But I need to be much more careful that she stays with me because she is not IN a bath tub. So not very conducive to whipping out my phone to snap some pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The bath pics are really cute! Have you entered yours yet?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)

From Merlin's first bath:


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm fairly new here and don't have too many posts yet so I don't think I'm eligible but I'll post a pic anyways!
This is from Lucy's first bath - she fell asleep as soon as we wrapped her up in the towel.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

all these pics make me smile! Here's hoping we see lots more.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Not an actual entry but this is Rudy a rescue Pitbull getting his first bath. You can read his story in the YouTube link.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations, Lisa!!*

Congrats on winning, Lisa!! I don't have any scrub a dub pics, though, only pool pics.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Rub a dub dub, goldens in the tub

cute photos so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Hogans " I do not need a bath" eyes........ :smile2:


lol, that's how Honey looks after we wrestle her into the tub. No amount of treats, not even bacon, will get her to set one foot into that chamber of horrors. She high-tails it upstairs to hide in the bedroom when I coax her into the bathroom and ask "do you want to take a bath?"


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope to see more Rub a Dub Goldens!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Let's See those Goldens' getting clean!!!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I wish I had a picture of them actually having a bath, but this is Twinkie & Penny after their bath smelling sweet! Agnes


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Enjoying the cute pics! Enter your pup's pic today in the Sept Photo Contest.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't have any pictures of Storm actually getting a bath, but here she is the one time she has ever willingly gotten in the tub for bath time. I hadn't even gotten the towels or shampoo out yet.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Such great photos! I am in awe of all of you who manage to get your fur kids to stay still in the bath! At our house I generally end up even wetter than the dogs do when I bathe them....thanks for the wonderful photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is such a fun theme this month, enjoying all the great Bath pictures.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm hoping to see more pics in this fun thread chosen by KALHAYD, Scrub-A-Dub Golden.

Entries will be accepted until Saturday, September 24th.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is Neeko & Molson, in our tub that came out of a house we sold in the city... Neeko, not a fan, Molson loves bathtime, and licking Neeko!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is such a fun theme this month, enjoying all the great Bath pictures.


I agree. I hope you send in yours soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great entries in this month's contest, hope to see more before the September 24th deadline. 

Here are the contest details-



> Our August winner KALHAYD has chosen a fun theme for September: *Scrub-A-Dub Golden *
> It can be any picture of your Golden(s) getting a bath
> 
> Anyone can share a picture and we love to see them all.
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have we seen a pic of your Rub-a-dub Golden yet?
The contest closes *Saturday, September 24th*.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

*Bagheera's bath*

Here's my half entry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the Great entries of everyone's pups and dogs getting a bath. 

Just a reminder, *Saturday, Sept. 24th*, is the last day to submit a picture for the contest. 

Don't miss out!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats to Kalhayd! Best the dogs behaving over the ones not win the honors&#55357;&#56841;

This is After Louie,s first bath at daycare


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the Great bath tub pictures, just a reminder, the last day to submit a picture is this coming *Saturday, September 24th*



> Our August winner KALHAYD has chosen a fun theme for September: Scrub-A-Dub Golden
> It can be any picture of your Golden(s) getting a bath
> 
> Anyone can share a picture and we love to see them all.
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I don't have one picture of Tucker and Tonka getting a bath, as we have them groomed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photo contest will close on Saturday, September 24th.
I hope to see your entry soon!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Karen519 said:


> I don't have one picture of Tucker and Tonka getting a bath, as we have them groomed.


Ha! We'd be in trouble! Dory is always finding dirt. We'd have a stinky, gross pup if we had to wait for the groomer!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Amystelter said:


> Congrats to Kalhayd! Best the dogs behaving over the ones not win the honors&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> This is After Louie,s first bath at daycare[iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=679634&d=1474326320"]
> 
> ...


They're both so sweet! Love it!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

*Bath Time*

Sleepy Crosby after bath time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

September's Photo Contest theme is *Scrub a dub Golden(s)*.

Show us your favorite picture of your pup or dog getting a bath. 

Last day to submit a picture is* Saturday, September 24th *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's sooooo cute!


----------



## grins88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh man! I love these photos! Bath photos are my very favorite. We will bring home our sweet Kimber the day after the contest ends, but be prepared for some fun first bath photos post-contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Saturday, September 24th *is the last day to submit a picture in the September photo contest. 

Don't miss out


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*Wait, Mom! This is what you used my store loyalty rewards points on?!*

Here is a not-so-great photo of Chumlee getting a bath at our favorite dog food store. He's wearing the "happy bonnet" that lessens the sound of the dryer. I used our Loyalty Points to use the self-service dog wash instead of using them for a treat for Chum. Very ashamed of myself...:sorry:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

brianne said:


> Here is a not-so-great photo of Chumlee getting a bath at our favorite dog food store. He's wearing the "happy bonnet" that lessens the sound of the dryer. I used our Loyalty Points to use the self-service dog wash instead of using them for a treat for Chum. Very ashamed of myself...:sorry:


Haha, poor Chum his expression is priceless!


----------



## KBDean (May 22, 2015)

*Kona Taking a Bath*

Here's my entry of Kona :grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are great of our Scrub-A-Dub Goldens!

Time's running out...entries will be accepted until Saturday, September 24th.


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha Love that face KBDean!!
Awesome photos coming in!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest closes tomorrow so get your pics in soon!!!
All the photos are so cute>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Did I get the dates mixed up, thought the contest closed on Sat. 9/24.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope...that was me getting the dates confused! Closing the thread now.


----------

